# Recess isn't just for school! Great day



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Started the day late, due to appointments,around 11:00am. Ran first to one of our snapper spots to get some fish in the box got our 6 snappers, all on butterfly 110gram jigs, they would not touch the 135grams.About 5 minutes later we got the riggers up and got on the troll . Trolled till 3pm with only a blackfin to show, lots of them everywhere on the edge .The only problem they were 3-5 pounds. Finally, around 4pm we got the bite we were looking for WAHOOOOO long rigger started singing 5mins later 40 pound wahoo hits the deck . We get lines set back up , long rigger again starts singing same lure. but this time hook pulls on the first run, set back up [da ja vu ]same lure, same long rigger, 30mins picked them up and headed to the house for some fresh wahoo.Tight Tight lines, Team Recess







</DIV>


<HR style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">See what's new at AOL.com and Make AOL Your Homepage.</DIV>


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you got to get out.Nice report and pics. You mentioned the "same lure" twice. What was it?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Hoo:clap I'm still waiting for my first to jump in the boat.


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats cool. No bad for a late start!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Job! We couldnt buy a wahoo yesterday!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

it was the old famous blue islander ballyhoo combo . but horse ballyhoo was the key. we will post some better pics as soon as we can get them .


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)




----------

